# Whats a nice USB sound card with built in headphone amp ?



## Fif23 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi there ! 
I have been looking at something small for the desk, that can  manage my speakers, headphones, microphone and also have a built in amplifier and some knobs for quick control.

Not looking to do any recordings or what not, just to maximize comfort, minimize clutter and have some nice long lasting quality. 

There is this Creative soundcard, how is it ?


			https://www.amazon.com/Creative-BlasterX-Headphone-Surround-Amplifier/dp/B018JUPY3A/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=usb+headphone+amplifier&qid=1607170592&sr=8-4
		


Anything better I can buy, perhaps up to 150-200$ ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2020)

The only way that will manage your speakers is if you hook it up to an existing AV receiver. You want something like a SB X3 or the more pricier X7 which both have speaker outputs though the X7 its made more for two powered monitor speakers but i think there are ways to set it up as 5.1 should you want to.

the X3 has had very good reviews. based on your description. the X3 fits your every need.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 5, 2020)

This maybe?








						Khadas Tone 2 Pro mini desktop Hi-Fi system supports MQA decoding, balanced RCA outputs - CNX Software
					

Khadas Tone 2 Pro mini desktop Hi-Fi system is based on ESS ES9038Q2M DAC, XMOS XU216 MCU for MQA decoding, offers balanced RCA outputs...




					www.cnx-software.com


----------



## Fif23 (Dec 5, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only way that will manage your speakers is if you hook it up to an existing AV receiver. You want something like a SB X3 or the more pricier X7 which both have speaker outputs though the X7 its made more for two powered monitor speakers but i think there are ways to set it up as 5.1 should you want to.
> 
> the X3 has had very good reviews. based on your description. the X3 fits your every need.



Oh that X3 looks great !
My speakers are just powered computer grade 2.0 Creative T40 which I like very much for vintage music/blues due to its colored tone...  For headphones I use Sennheiser Game One which have 2x3.5mm outputs for the headphones+mic, *BUT I also have 250ohm 770 Beyers I'd like to sometimes use at nights when I listen to albums.*

So you reckon the X3 can have all of my stuff plugged to it, and work nicely straight from the desk ?
Also, correct me if I am wrong but this will completely replace all signal coming out of my motherboard circuit, yes ?


X7 looks great also but it's bulky, requires power and has a dumb battery that will crap out in a couple years making me do more shopping..... So def X3 if you can approve it suits me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry for the late response, I went out for a ride then dinner called.

The X3 is capable of driving headphones up to 600ohms according to the specs so you should be fine.


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

I think two USB sound card + amp that I remember is called Plextone GS5 or Plextone Quake which if memory serves goes for $30, with the other one being Steelseries GameDAC which goes for $110. Try looking those up.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

https://www.schiit.com/products/fulla-1
I always turn to Schiit Audio when I look at stereo equipment.  All made in the USA, by hand.  Quality stuff.  I use their DACs at my workstation and in my listening room.


----------

